# panne ipad mini, écran noir



## Macincal (30 Mai 2013)

ipad mini de 4 mois d'âge retrouvé inerte et écran noir après quelques heures de veille. Température de l'appareil assez élevée. Ne réagit pas au bouton de réactivation sur l'écran ni à l'interrupteur sur le côté. ???


----------



## Dante059 (30 Mai 2013)

Retour SAV


----------



## aurique (30 Mai 2013)

Dante059 a dit:


> Retour SAV



pas si vite !  

Essaye en appuyant *SIMULTANEMENT* sur le bouton Home et Power jusqu'a voir apparaitre la pomme.


----------



## Macincal (30 Mai 2013)

Dante059 a dit:


> Retour SAV



Merci Dante. Le SAV en Calédonie c'est toujours un peu compliqué. C'est mon premier ipad. Je sais pas comment ça se passe. Ça se répare ? Il est bon à jeter ? Ils le remplacent ? Et toutes les applis, tous les bouquins, toutes les musiques que j'ai achetés ?...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------




aurique a dit:


> pas si vite !
> 
> Essaye en appuyant *SIMULTANEMENT* sur le bouton Home et Power jusqu'a voir apparaitre la pomme.



Merci Aurique. Je viens d'essayer. Sans résultat. Je comprends pas ce qui s'est passé. Je l'ai laissé dans mon sac ce matin, en veille je pense, comme d'habitude, et puis vers 15h je l'ai trouvé très chaud dans ce sac, écran noir, et impossible de l'allumer.
Ai-je fait une mauvaise manipe ? Si encore je l'avais fait tomber, ou mouillé etc... mais là rien !
C'est un outil vraiment génial, indispensable maintenant. Envie et besoin d'en racheter un autre dès demain. Mais cette panne peut-elle recommencer ?!


----------



## Dante059 (30 Mai 2013)

La manipulation que t'as conseillé aurique consiste à un redémarrage forcé de l'iPad. Si ça n'a pas marché, c'est que visiblement le problème est ailleurs.

Ton iPad est encore sous garantie, je te conseille donc d'appeler Apple. L'échange/réparation est gratuit et se fait très rapidement.

Voici la liste des numéros à contacter :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HE57?viewlocale=fr_FR#N

Bon courage à toi


----------



## Macincal (30 Mai 2013)

Dante059 a dit:


> La manipulation que t'as conseillé aurique consiste à un redémarrage forcé de l'iPad. Si ça n'a pas marché, c'est que visiblement le problème est ailleurs.
> 
> Ton iPad est encore sous garantie, je te conseille donc d'appeler Apple. L'échange/réparation est gratuit et se fait très rapidement.
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## Dante059 (30 Mai 2013)

En France en tout cas ça va vite. J'avais du envoyer mon iPad 3 en réparation : récupération par le transporteur du mardi matin -> récupération d'un neuf le jeudi matin


----------



## Macincal (1 Juin 2013)

La solution SAV va être compliquée. Ça aura été l'expérience la plus fascinante et la plus décevante de tous les mac que j'aie eus.

Et dans un cas de mort subite comme ça, je suppose que je peux faire mon deuil aussi des dizaines de bouquins que j'ai achetés sur Ibook et pas encore lus , des dizaines d'applications (l'ensemble devant égalé le prix du Ipad), de tous mes fichiers textes, de toutes mes photos, de tous mes films.

Je me sens blousé grave. Et les centaines, les milliers, de docs, de guide et d'aide sur les Ipad me semblent bien vains et inutiles. Mon premier réflexe a été d'en racheter un dès la semaine prochaine. Mais si c'est pour recommencer le même désastre...
Au moins avec un mac, un portable etc... on peut sauver, démonter, changer la batterie, sauvegarder sur clé, disque dur etc... Acheter un Mbook Air 11 sera sans doute moins maso et suicidaire...


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Juin 2013)

Macincal a dit:


> Et dans un cas de mort subite comme ça, je suppose que je peux faire mon deuil aussi des dizaines de bouquins que j'ai achetés sur Ibook et pas encore lus , des dizaines d'applications (l'ensemble devant égalé le prix du Ipad), de tous mes fichiers textes, de toutes mes photos, de tous mes films.



Normalement, ils sont liés au compte itunes et vous pouvez les retélécharger sans problème. Si vous avez sauvegardé votre iPad sur un ordinateur, il suffit même de restaurer la sauvegarde et il sera dans le même état qu'avant la dernière sauvegarde.


----------



## Macincal (6 Juin 2013)

Racheté hier un ipad 4 retina 64 Go 3G, avec étui clavier kensington's keyfolio. Bel objet, supérieur au ipad mini, qui est un peu un jouet quand même. Ai récupéré mes applis et mes livres sur icloud. Un peu consolé donc de la mort subite du nouveau né de mon ipad de 4 mois.
Un bémol pourtant sur le film protecteur que j'ai pris et qui est tellement impossible à poser sans bulle que même mon vendeur y a renoncé...


----------



## Dante059 (6 Juin 2013)

Si ça te dit tu peux me l'envoyer, je me ferais un plaisir de le réparer, je paye les frais d'envoi !


----------



## Macincal (7 Juin 2013)

Dante059 a dit:


> Si ça te dit tu peux me l'envoyer, je me ferais un plaisir de le réparer, je paye les frais d'envoi !



Euh Dante je t'aime bien mais comême... Et puis méfie-toi des frais d'expédition aussi...
Comme je connais qqu'un qui va la semaine prochaine là-bas, et du côté de la Fnac où je l'ai pris... on va voir ...


----------



## doupold (8 Juin 2013)

Juste une question idiote, comme ça, la manipulation pour redémarrer le iPad mini, tu l'as essayé après t'être assuré que la batterie du iPad avait un peu de jus? En le mettant à la charge pour une dizaine de minutes par exemple...


----------



## Macincal (12 Juin 2013)

doupold a dit:


> Juste une question idiote, comme ça, la manipulation pour redémarrer le iPad mini, tu l'as essayé après t'être assuré que la batterie du iPad avait un peu de jus? En le mettant à la charge pour une dizaine de minutes par exemple...



C'est pas une question idiote. Oui j'ai tenté de recharger le iPad mini, à de nombreuses reprises, toute la nuit etc...
Ça peut venir de l'entrée de l'alimentation, de la batterie, mais de toute façon c'est aussi irréparable que le reste. Quand aux manipulations salvatrices, qui sont multiples sur un Mac, sur iPad, vu qu'il n'y a qu'un seul bouton, la seule manipe à essayer c'est "appuie sur le bouton".
Ce sont vraiment des outils magiques mais en cas de panne une seule solution : le SAV et l'échange standard. Après un an, hors garantie, la seule solution c'est la poubelle.


----------



## Macincal (7 Juillet 2013)

Voilà ça y est, la FNAC a fait son boulot et mon Ipad mini a été remplacé. On ne saura jamais la cause de cette mort subite du nouveau-né.
Une question : J'ai racheté un grand Ipad (un peu prématurément...) et avec mon compte itunes, icloud etc... j'ai rechargé dessus tout ce que j'avais sur le ipad mini mort : films, livres, applications, musiques. Puis-je faire la même chose avec mon ipad mini remplacé ? Ou le fait de déclarer le même compte pour ces 2 Ipad "vivants" posera-t-il problème ?
Merci !


----------



## Ealdu (7 Juillet 2013)

Aucun soucis. 

C'est ton compte iTune qui compte pas l'appareil. Tu peux aussi mettre tes applications, si elles sont compatibles bien-sur, sur un iPhone, ou bien dispatcher musique sur l'un, film sur l'autre par exemple et sauvegarder chaque iPad séparément...
Le compte iTune fonctione sur plusieurs appareils en même temps sans aucun problème.


----------



## Macincal (7 Juillet 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> Aucun soucis.
> 
> C'est ton compte iTune qui compte pas l'appareil. Tu peux aussi mettre tes applications, si elles sont compatibles bien-sur, sur un iPhone, ou bien dispatcher musique sur l'un, film sur l'autre par exemple et sauvegarder chaque iPad séparément...
> Le compte iTune fonctione sur plusieurs appareils en même temps sans aucun problème.



Merci Ealdu. J'installe.


----------

